# What to do, What to do???



## mesamamma (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay, please don't judge me too harshly. I had an EA . I have been with my husband for 10 years and most of them very happily. I am 8 years older than my husband and have a 14 year old from a PR. Back in January I had posted an add on a site for missed connections. I had one responder who was persistent even though I had tried to tell him I was not interested. THen I figured, what would it hurt to shoot some harmless email with some VERY explicit scenes. It made me feel desirable and almost felt like validation because someone else would want me. My H and I have a very satisfying bedroom life so I wasn't really looking for something that way to please me. I like the thrill and the "HIGH" it gave me. I thought that since I had never met the OM in person it was okay to vent. I liked knowing that I had something just for me that didn't involve my household chores or kids or inlaws or anything. My husband kept telling me how he wanted to find another man to bring into our relationship so when the OM started telling me how this could be a good thing, I started to let myself believe this is why I was talking to him. It is almost like a fantasy that I could control when and what was said. Anyways, we had a blow up and we worked(I thought) everything out. He ended up taking a new job and moving us across the country. Everything I do everyday is for my family( H included) We do more stuff together and I thought all was good until last night I had Listed my Ebay listings until almost midnight and he came out and accused me of wanting out of our marriage because I was on the computer checking my listings instead of in bed with him>>>Really???? Where did this come from . He is the one who has all my passwords, checks what ever he wants and I tell him everything, even down to how many loads of laundry I did, what I spent on gas..what I bought at the grocery...etc. He is the one who is always on CL( not sure what he is looking for ) so I went on and looked at some postings to see if any sounded like he was trolling for an extra again, ( he does post those to his own account) and then has the audacity to say that he doesn't know what I want from our marriage. We were not intimate this last week because we were both sicker than a dog and who took care of him...oh yeah, ME...who takes care of the kids, the laundry, the cooking the cleaning the shuffiling to school, dr. dentist....but all day at work he wonders if I am having an affair???WHat , where when I am home all day and everything I do I have our 2 year old with me...What should I do.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Go have sex with your husband and see if that makes things better.


----------



## relationshipsguide_gal (Apr 6, 2013)

You did or do have an emotional affair. If you want to make your married life more exciting, make it exciting with YOUR husband. Makes sense?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

You are having an affair. If he has all your PW he knows that. Im so confused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

